# Echo PAS (tiller)



## wrx-snowdrift (Jun 13, 2016)

I've just recently moved from a somewhat large city to my grandparents old farm. With a bigger yard, garden and trees I've found the perfect excuse to upgrade some of my tools and equipment. One of the first things on my list was a string trimmer. After doing lots of research I decided on an SRM-225. I've never owned an Echo before but I really liked they way it felt and they seem to have a good reputation. Also, I have an Echo dealer closer than any other brand. Anyways, after weeding the garden this last weekend I've decided I also would like a small tiller. I remembered seeing the PAS system and Echo's site and I'm wondering if that would be a good route. I would mainly just be looking at the trimmer and tiller but would probably add the pruning saw and possibly the brush cutter.

I did some searching but can't find many reviews on it, especially the tiller. Does anybody have any experience with the Echo PAS system, specifically the tiller/cultivator? Is the PAS a case of "jack of all trades, master of none" and I would be better off buying a separate tiller and trimmer? 

I should note that it is a large garden but I have access to a tractor mounted tiller so I would be using this tiller more for cultivation/weed control.


----------



## Section VIII (Jun 13, 2016)

wrx-snowdrift said:


> ....Is the PAS a case of "jack of all trades, master of none" and I would be better off buying a separate tiller and trimmer?....



Everything I've read on Echo's PAS system is just that. I believe Consumer Reports also said the same thing about it (as well as all other brands similar to it.


----------



## wrx-snowdrift (Jun 14, 2016)

Section VIII said:


> Everything I've read on Echo's PAS system is just that. I believe Consumer Reports also said the same thing about it (as well as all other brands similar to it.


Yeah that's what I'm worried about but at the same time I'm not a pro using it everyday so maybe it's aright to save a little money and have a multi tool that is lacking rather than buying each individually. 

I'd also imagine the tiller requires quite a bit of power so I'd likely want one of the larger power heads but then when I'm doing light trimming I have to lug around a beast of a motor.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jun 14, 2016)

I don't own a tiller but I believe that you will find it hard to keep the tines in the ground. The problem is supposedly that the weight of the PH is in your your hands vs a mantis type tiller where the head is over the tines. Ymmv.


----------



## wrx-snowdrift (Jun 16, 2016)

I think I'll "pass" on the tiller but I still like the idea of having the option to add other accessories in the future like the pole saw and brush trimmer. I'm leaning towards getting the PAS-230 because it is more powerful than the 225 and lighter.


----------



## mark360T (Jun 30, 2016)

I'll put my .02 in. I own the Echo PAS 266 and I love it!! It will smoke the 225 all day long and is a torque monster. I have the straight shaft attachment, blower attachment and the edger attachment. It doesn't miss a beat at anything I throw at it. It's Echo's second largest power head from the 280. The only reason you would want the 280 is if you want the bed redefiner attachment, otherwise the 266 will run every attachment Echo offers.


----------



## wrx-snowdrift (Jul 1, 2016)

mark360T said:


> I'll put my .02 in. I own the Echo PAS 266 and I love it!! It will smoke the 225 all day long and is a torque monster. I have the straight shaft attachment, blower attachment and the edger attachment. It doesn't miss a beat at anything I throw at it. It's Echo's second largest power head from the 280. The only reason you would want the 280 is if you want the bed redefiner attachment, otherwise the 266 will run every attachment Echo offers.



Thanks for the reply. My issue with the 266 and 280 is that they are so much heavier than the 225 and 230. According to Echo's website the 225 is 9.3lbs and the 230 is even lighter at 8.7lbs but the 266 and 280 are 10.8lbs. I'm sure the extra power would be nice for some of the attachments but 90% of what I'll be using it for is trimming around buildings/trees so I'm not so I need the extra power at the cost of the added weight. I was leaning towards the 230 because it's a little more powerful than the 225, seems to be more of a "pro-grade" model, and it is really light. However, it is $90 more than the 225 and for $20 more I could have the 266 and have some serious power, and can you ever have too much power . ahhh, decisions decisions


----------

